# Popcorn Hour A-110 Drives Reloading Issue Please Help



## iamloco724 (Aug 5, 2010)

i watch my popcorn hour all night when i go to sleep i just turn off my tv my popcorn hour is always on when the next day when i put on my tv all external drives disappear and then reload or disappear and dont come back until i reboot the popcorn hour the internal drive in the pch does not get affected by this

i have 4 external drives and 2 external fans connected to the pch,the pch is connected to my tv,the tv is connected to my cable box and everything is on a belkin surge protector

i replaced the usb hub i really thought that was the problem but its still happening

it seems to happen when the tv is on any input it just depends i think how long the tv is off it seems


i really dont want to send my popcorn hour in especially when i dont know that theres anything really actually wrong with the unit plus i depend on it to much i really dont even watch tv i just watch the popcorn hour so i really cant be without it for the amount of time then an rma process will take especially just to get it back it not be the problem


i dont know if maybe putting the pch on standby before i go to sleep will make a difference anyone think so?

so any ideas and help would be greatly appreciated..please please please help me out i have way to much data for something to eventuality screw up one of my drives


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you tried just unplugging the USB cords of the affected drives and then plugging them back in? Do they reappear?


----------



## iamloco724 (Aug 5, 2010)

yea unplugging them usually doesnt work unplugging the hub doesnt work either only thing that usually happens is either they come back by them self after they cycle or i have to restart the popcorn hour


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd check out the popcorn hour forums and shoot a bug report to syabas.


----------

